#ubuntu-l10n-es 2012-10-30
<frederick> hola buenos dias
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2013-10-30
<nep1x> hola
<nep1x> alguien en el canal?
<nep1x> me gustaría saber que es Rosseta?
<nep1x> quiero empezar a sugerir traducciones pero no se que es Roseta
<nep1x> \exit
